# 'Socialism or Death' a grim reality for Venezuela's military pilots



## American_Jihad

*'Socialism or Death' a grim reality for Venezuela's military pilots*

David Paulin
11/28/12


Hugo Chávez arrived Wednesday morning in Cuba for more cancer treatments just one day after the fiery crash of one of Venezuela's Chinese-built military jets during a flying exhibition -- raising questions about the state of military and civil aviation under President Chávez's socialist rule.  


The pilots safely ejected. But minutes later, a French-built Cougar helicopter that picked them up also went down, according to media reports. There apparently were no injuries in the second crash. And last Thursday, two aging American-built OV-10 Broncos collided while practicing for the flying exhibition, leaving one pilot dead. The Bronco is a twin-engine light attack airplane.  

The pilots of the Chinese-built K-8, a training and light attack jet, were putting on a display to celebrate 92 years of military aviation at Libertador Air Base in the north-central state of Aragua. The footage captured by news cameras and posted on YouTube shows the pilots ejecting from their jet as it seemed seconds away from a normal landing.   A Venezuelan official attributed the jet's crash to "mechanical failure."  


Reacting to the spate of crashes, the head of a private Venezuelan group that monitors security and defense issues pointed out that Venezuela is suffering a high rate of unexplained plane crashes, both in military and civilian aviation.  


"In the last 10 years there have been 54 plane crashes and 140 people have died, including civilians and military. Military aviation and the armed forces owe an explanation to the country," Rocío San Miguel told Caracas television channel Globovision. She pointed out that Tuesday's crash was the third one of a K-8 during the two years that the jet has been operational.  


Since Chavez took office in 1999, he has sought to replace the U.S. as the country's main military supplier. Besides purchasing K-8s from China, Venezuela has acquired Russian MiG-29s to replace U.S.-built F-16s -- a deal that raised the eyebrows of Bush administration officials in 2004.  

---


Read more: Blog: 'Socialism or Death' a grim reality for Venezuela's military pilots


----------



## anotherlife

I know one upside to this socialism + death game.  All the girls from socialist countries look hotter (on average) than western girls.  Now who is winning?


----------



## American_Jihad

anotherlife said:


> I know one upside to this socialism + death game.  All the girls from socialist countries look hotter (on average) than western girls.  Now who is winning?



You live up to yo name...

euro girls hairy armpits - Google Search


...


----------



## westwall

anotherlife said:


> I know one upside to this socialism + death game.  All the girls from socialist countries look hotter (on average) than western girls.  Now who is winning?







Ummmmm.  No.  Having lived in many socialist countries I can safely assure you the good looking ones are not very common.  Some Polish and Czech girls were very hot but it was the very rare Russian girl that could turn my head.


----------



## American_Jihad

*Tired of Waiting for Toilet Paper, Venezuelans Vote Against Socialism*
*“I am outraged that my salary isn’t enough to even buy a pair of shoes” *
December 7, 2015
Daniel Greenfield






Political terror and the assorted tricks of the corrupt Socialist Narcostate in Venezuela could not stop voters from coming out against the corrupt regime.

Venezuelans have been forced to wait on line for toilet paper, have seen milk shortages and government troops deployed in stores. The economy is on fire and its currency is a trainwreck as the oil state eventually ran out of other people's money.

This is likely to mean the end for Maduro, Chavez's demented successor who claimed to see the dead tyrant in the form of a bird or on a subway wall. And that will set off a Socialist shoving match to replace him.

Ecstatic opposition leaders vowed on Monday to use their new majority in Venezuela's legislature to free jailed opponents of the Socialist government but also said they would not move to dismantle popular welfare policies.

The opposition Democratic Unity coalition won more than twice the number of National Assembly seats as the Socialists in elections on Sunday that punished President Nicolas Maduro's government for the country's deep economic and social crisis.

It was the first time in 16 years the "Chavismo" movement, named for former socialist President Hugo Chavez, lost its majority in the 167-member assembly, and gives the opposition a platform to further erode Maduro's power in the OPEC nation.

Reiterating that an Amnesty Law will be the opposition's priority when the new assembly begins work on Jan. 5, Torrealba promised to return the rights of "those who have been unjustly persecuted, jailed, blocked from politics or exiled".

Venezuela's best-known jailed politician is Leopoldo Lopez, sentenced to nearly 14 years on charges of promoting political violence in 2014 that killed 43 people. But the opposition has a list of what it says are more than 70 other political prisoners.

The Socialist elite is under investigation in the US for running a narcostate and now the legislature will be running its own investigation. But if Maduro gets desperate, he can still try to use the military, police and whatever Cuban support he has to simply become a straightforward dictator. He threatened violence before every election. He's currently singing a different tune, but that may not last.

The government's defeat was another disappointment for Latin America's bloc of left-wing governments following last month's swing to the center-right in Argentina's presidential election.

The rest of the hemisphere is slowly backing away from the left. We'll see if America is wise enough to follow suit. Or if we'll have to live like Venezuelans before we wake up.

...

Tired of Waiting for Toilet Paper, Venezuelans Vote Against Socialism


----------



## anotherlife

American_Jihad said:


> *Tired of Waiting for Toilet Paper, Venezuelans Vote Against Socialism*
> *“I am outraged that my salary isn’t enough to even buy a pair of shoes” *
> December 7, 2015
> Daniel Greenfield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political terror and the assorted tricks of the corrupt Socialist Narcostate in Venezuela could not stop voters from coming out against the corrupt regime.
> 
> Venezuelans have been forced to wait on line for toilet paper, have seen milk shortages and government troops deployed in stores. The economy is on fire and its currency is a trainwreck as the oil state eventually ran out of other people's money.
> 
> This is likely to mean the end for Maduro, Chavez's demented successor who claimed to see the dead tyrant in the form of a bird or on a subway wall. And that will set off a Socialist shoving match to replace him.
> 
> Ecstatic opposition leaders vowed on Monday to use their new majority in Venezuela's legislature to free jailed opponents of the Socialist government but also said they would not move to dismantle popular welfare policies.
> 
> The opposition Democratic Unity coalition won more than twice the number of National Assembly seats as the Socialists in elections on Sunday that punished President Nicolas Maduro's government for the country's deep economic and social crisis.
> 
> It was the first time in 16 years the "Chavismo" movement, named for former socialist President Hugo Chavez, lost its majority in the 167-member assembly, and gives the opposition a platform to further erode Maduro's power in the OPEC nation.
> 
> Reiterating that an Amnesty Law will be the opposition's priority when the new assembly begins work on Jan. 5, Torrealba promised to return the rights of "those who have been unjustly persecuted, jailed, blocked from politics or exiled".
> 
> Venezuela's best-known jailed politician is Leopoldo Lopez, sentenced to nearly 14 years on charges of promoting political violence in 2014 that killed 43 people. But the opposition has a list of what it says are more than 70 other political prisoners.
> 
> The Socialist elite is under investigation in the US for running a narcostate and now the legislature will be running its own investigation. But if Maduro gets desperate, he can still try to use the military, police and whatever Cuban support he has to simply become a straightforward dictator. He threatened violence before every election. He's currently singing a different tune, but that may not last.
> 
> The government's defeat was another disappointment for Latin America's bloc of left-wing governments following last month's swing to the center-right in Argentina's presidential election.
> 
> The rest of the hemisphere is slowly backing away from the left. We'll see if America is wise enough to follow suit. Or if we'll have to live like Venezuelans before we wake up.
> 
> ...
> 
> Tired of Waiting for Toilet Paper, Venezuelans Vote Against Socialism


Somebody should tell them that if they want shoes, soon even in the USA you will have to apply for a credit line to buy it when you compare it to your salary.  Hehe.


----------

